# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Το πορτρέτο της ναρκισισσιστικής οικογένειας

## anonymous_1

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...amily-portrait

Ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση για πολλούς ενηλίκους που έχουν ανεξήγητο θυμό και αίσθημα ανεπάρκειας.

----------

